# Palin quits on Alaska



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

*Via MSNBC:
*



> WASILLA, Alaska - Sarah Palin announced Friday she plans to resign as governor of Alaska in a few weeks, saying she will try to "affect positive change" from outside government.
> 
> She is handing the reins over to Lt. Gov. Sean Parnell, who will be sworn in on July 25. Parnell and most of Palin's cabinet were present at the announcement.
> 
> "We know we can affect positive change outside government at this moment in time on another scale and actually make a difference," she said, adding that politics had become a "superficial, wasteful bloodsport."







Ummm I know she's resigning, but... Can anyone please tell me what did she just say for seven minutes? :idiot:

Love the bird sounds, though.

Otherwise... that gibberish she was babbling on and on about for 7 minutes was ....

classic Palin.

Pretty sure Romney is clinking a few champagne glasses over this announcement....

But hey... this should give ol' Sarah alllllll the opportunity she wants to show up on Sunday morning politics shows and spread her complex political positions to the masses. We'll see if she takes the bait and tries debating on those shows. Then we'll see if she really does have the intellectual horsepower to talk off the cuff in a coherent manner, without relying on memorized talking points that she has rehearsed for days on end.

:lol:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Or sounding like an idiot without the teleprompter, I think you know the one


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> intellectual horsepower


That's interesting since most people know liberalism is about feelings, and conservatism is about thinking (intellectual). Not a slam, this is real. Some of the things liberals do are for nothing other than helping them deal with their guilt, or simply to make them feel good. What else could you attribute political correctness to? 
She will debate liberals I am sure, but I wouldn't call it an intellectual debate. Sure some liberals are intellectual, but their political life is feeeeelings.
Liberals are complex though. On one hand they want to give illegal aliens, terrorists, political despots all the benefit of the doubt, while on the other hand the feelings they are most experienced with (when dealing with fellow Americans who are conservative) is hate. Many are hypocrites within themselves.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe , after realizing that an honest hardworking person can not make a differance in goverment she is giving it up. Rather than becoming a textbook lowlife politician?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll give her hardworking any day, she and her family have proven that. Honest I am not so sure on. She has seen her fair share of ethics inquiries and some in the media have called the ones she was facing the toughest ones she has had, including troopergate. Media bias, liberal witch hunt who knows, gotta take that with a grain of salt. She also had trouble in Wasilla with the budget, due in part to a hockey arena. We in Fargo know the feeling 

She may have awakened a base among conservatives, that would be a net gain I guess even though a lot of polls including Fox showed her costing McCain votes at the end, but her exit (if she is out) will also be a net gain for repubs. A lot of middle of the roaders like myself didn't care for her, between the ethics probes and the media wars she didn't seem like a fresh face. She just seemed like a new face with old habits.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In all honesty I don't know what I think at this point.



> between the ethics probes and the media wars she didn't seem like a fresh face. She just seemed like a new face with old habits.


Well, that would be true if their is any truth in any of the allegations. The media during the election didn't care if anything was true or not only that it cast doubt on her honesty. They keep it up now not for the sake of any justice, but to keep her from being a viable candidate. For me that adds to her acceptability. Like the Crow Indians would say "you can judge people by their enemies". Since I have a huge dislike for the dishonest mainstream liberal bias media, I have a natural affinity for Palin. That's only a part of the puzzle so I will wait for more data.

Do we have anyone who hates Palin enough to jump on a radical bandwagon at this point? Anyone want to sacrifice their credability at the liberal alter?  Anyone, anyone, Beuler? 8)


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Ask Ryan - he would know!

Jim


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jhegg said:


> Ask Ryan - he would know!
> 
> Jim





> "Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they are ignorant, but that they know so much that isn't so." - Ronald Reagan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> jhegg said:
> 
> 
> > Ask Ryan - he would know!
> ...


Ronald Reagan is turning over in his grave looking at these fools that call themselves Republicans at this point.

Them and their foolish flock that are just plain naive.

Have you heard the *real* reason Palin quit?

Nope it isn't the dawning realization of what a hellish 24/7 job having a downs baby and a grueling political agenda is...

Nope it isn't having to deal with her out of control dirtball relatives...

Nope it isn't having to deal with the hypocrisy and embarrassment of a family values platform candidate with an 18 year old single parent daughter with an infant ( or 2  ) ...

andddd

Nope it isn't her finally honestly assessing that her provincial political experience in a rural state with a healthy petroleum endowment in no way qualifies her to address the vast clusterf____ that is the lower 48.

Nope it isn't any of that. 8)

Do you honestly believe that only a few weeks ago Palin was hard charging take no prisoners poster child for the Old guard Conservative Grand Ol' Perverts base.. and now within the span of of a month she suddenly calls an emergency hastily arranged press conference to announce her sudden departure from the Governorship? On the afternoon before a huge holiday weekend in order to dampen down the media frenzy? Really? NONE of her staff knew of this in advance. NOTHING of this was hinted at to her Senator a day before the announcement.

Why the rush to announce?

And NONE of you raise any eyebrows? Nothing? :lol:

Anyone dare risk their credibility saying this is all about nothing? Anyone? Buehler?

C'mon I know you are willing to stick your neck out! Tell us all that all of this adds up to nothing! I know you can! Jump on that radical Conservative bandwagon! Hello?

*cricket* *cricket*

Right. You dare make a challenge that someone "who hates Palin enough" will step up the the liberal alter...

I'll throw it back at you. Do you have any guts to say this is nothing?

Ohh before I forget...

*cough* Federal

*cough* Indictment

*cough* Pending

But feel free to let Fox News alert you to the breaking news when it happens in a few days

8)

Have a nice weekend. I know I will.

I can barely contain my glee at the pending news coming...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If it is an indictment coming, so be it, if it is deserved then it is deserved.

Maybe she was sick of politics and the fiasco that goes with it.

Maybe something else is in the works.

Personally, I really don't care about her, as she wouldn't get the nomination even if she ran.

But, I think I will wait and see than trust the word of someone whom just called the republican party the grand old pervert party, while chastizing others for poking at him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

rewind, repeat, rewind, repeat



> "Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they are ignorant, but that they know so much that isn't so." - Ronald Reagan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Well Plainsman

Until the next shoe drops, enjoy this story in the new issue of Vanity Fair -- it takes a very honest objective look at Team Palin. How prescient don't you think?

http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/feat ... alin200908

Interesting how timely this is....

Tick tock... tick tock.... it is only a matter of time.

The repeating of your lame tag line only shows the depths of your foolishness.

I see you are not willing to put your neck on the line for your poster child. I wonder how come? Not willing to back up your savior?

:lol:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

troopergate stunk to the high heavens. Maybe nothing illegal but definetely shakey. It started a pattern of behavior that seems to me to be just like Karl Rove, another shaky character. I do like some of his work on Fox though. Bad for American politics, good for the media because he obviously doesn't care what anyone thinks.

The above pattern that I mentioned would be that of acting untouchable.


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

Is this indictment anything like the one against Sen. Ted Stevens?You know, the one that cost him the election. And oh by the way he was later found not guilty. Is that the type of indictment we are talking about?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jacobsol80 said:


> Is this indictment anything like the one against Sen. Ted Stevens?You know, the one that cost him the election. And oh by the way he was later found not guilty. Is that the type of indictment we are talking about?


I'll give you a little something to review ....

*I'm not endorsing this little ditty at this point.*.. but it sure seems like it has legs. 

Judah Freed  *reports* that Brad Friedman says this is likely the result of a federal embezzlement investigation.



> Friedman wrote:
> 
> Okay, I've now been able to get independent information from multiple sources that all of this precedes what are said to be possible federal indictments against Palin, concerning an embezzlement scandal related to the building of Palin's house and the Wasilla Sports Complex, built during her tenure as Mayor. Both structures, it is said, feature the "same windows, same wood, same products."
> 
> Federal investigators have been looking into this for some time, and indictments could be imminent, according to the Alaska sources.












ouch.

Now far be it for me to be an expert on finances, but as I recall... that house was the focus of a lot of speculation last year, as people wondered how a $500,000 house suddenly appeared there, when the Palins didn't have any money *and didn't take out any loans*. I think it sure reeks of dead fish that it was built with supplies and labor from the sports complex.

But hey go read that Vanity Fair article from the link above.... I thought that was standard operating procedure in Alaska; 8)

witness Ted Stevens' similar arrangement.

Just the tip of the coming iceberg...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan, i think us "men" on Nodak Outdoors have better things to do than read vanity fairy mag. but you keep reading and send us some recipes for some chocolate suffles [sp] :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry Ryan I didn't think you would take hold of the crappy end of that stick I was holding out in fun.



> I see you are not willing to put your neck on the line for your poster child. I wonder how come? Not willing to back up your savior?


This is where you and I are a lot different Ryan. I wouldn't stick up for anyone, or take pot shots, until I have the facts. I don't owe any politician loyalty. Now if you want to put that **** blog site up against FOX I'll take you up on it.

With that said the news this morning is that this story started with a **** blogger (the news described him as a homosexual activist blogger). I guess the gay boys really dislike Palin. Anyway, all federal agencies are denying they have any investigation of Palin. Palin's lawyer said they will sue the blogger and anyone else who prints this crap. Sounds like they are sure of themselves doesn't it?

I am a more cautious man though, and will just sit back and calmly wait to see what is true. Better right and late, than jump the gun. I would suggest not having a premature Ryan. 

This jump the gun type mentality reminds me of a story about and old bull and a young bull standing on a hill watching a herd of heifers. The young bull says to the old bull "lets run down and do one of those heifers". The old bull says to the young bull " lets walk down and do them all".


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I must admit that without Ryan, this site would be a little less entertaining. I wonder what he would have posted after we found out his precious democratic Clinton Pres was using his Cuban cigar on his intern in the Oval office? Or when Clinton was impeached?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i also find it interesting that ryan attacks Palin constantly, but has yet to praise any of the communist policies invoked by Obama since he has taken office, really strange that he is not proud of the work done by the messiah...  :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0709/24521.html

Palin witch hunt continues, time for her attorney to take action! funny, how the liberal slugs are after her for anything they can find, yet Obama has never proven US citizenship in the traditional way...a conspiracy to support Obama is underway and has been for sometime..


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And the other night MSNBC's Brian Williams was talking with their political analyst Chuck Todd. You know Brian and Chuck don't you? They are as enamored with Obama as you are. Chuck made two comments that may shed some light Ryan, that is if you can still see through those rose colored glasses, she may be looking at a presidential bid in 2012, and/or she may hit the lecture circuit where she can make a hell of alot more money as a private citizen than as a sitting Gov. These are Chucks words from the TV news cast, not mine.

You can find them here:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31745445/ns ... yContinued

about halfway down the page.

edited to add: (the video on above page has Chuck talking to Lester Holt, the newscast that I saw had Brian Williams talking with Chuck. Same thing was said, word for word.)

I personally don't know whats going on, but I do know that I wouldn't give two ****s for anything printed in Vanity Fair, they sure as heck aren't politically neutral. (can you say left wing radical) I knew you could, but won't.

If there is any wrongdoing she should be indicted. If there isn't, are you going to come on here and say you were wrong?

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I heard those same thoughts on the radio today. Not sure what the show was. Palin is going to spend the next year or so clearing her name and trying to rake in the cash.

Super.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope she sues them until they can't buy a cup of coffee. The country deserves the truth, not a bunch of lies. I think most of these allegations are made up by emotional guys on to high an estrogen treatment. Maybe if they had any integrity and a Y chromosome they could drop the printing of pure bs. 
I wish that Alaskan blogger could spend some time in prison. Don't put him in with the general population though, he might see it as a reward.

I am starting to wonder if gays have a problem with truth. In the Lutheran church their gay activist group calls themselves the committee of Hunger and Justice. I wonder how many starving people they have helped? To me it looks like purposeful deception. What's with all the dishonesty?



> Sarah Palin attorney warns press on 'defamatory material'


Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories/07 ... KULzFuQb&C



> Ratcheting up her offensive against the news media, Gov. Sarah Palin's attorney threatened on Saturday to sue mainstream news organizations if they publish "defamatory" stories relating to whether Palin is under federal investigation.
> 
> In an extraordinary four-page letter, Alaska-based attorney Thomas Van Flein warns of severe consequences should speculation that until now has largely been confined to blogs - about whether Palin embezzled funds in the construction of a Wasilla, Alaska, sports arena - find its way into print.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

a guy that reads vanity fair, regardless of his political affiliations, is a fairy.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

You will get a response but not until after he gets back from the memorial in L.A. Lets see ,,,Seattle from L.A.,,,depends if he stays for the bedside service,,,,,,maybe Wednesday......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A lot of middle of the roaders like myself didn't care for her, between the ethics probes and the media wars she didn't seem like a fresh face. She just seemed like a new face with old habits.


TK, how will you feel about her if all these ethics probes are only probes with no substance?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

TK,,,And her raking in cash is a problem??? I suppose you are happy with Slick Willy getting daily BJ's under the desk in the oval office??? and he was convicted and impeached for his crimes.......


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hunter_58346 said:


> TK,,,And her raking in cash is a problem??? I suppose you are happy with Slick Willy getting daily BJ's under the desk in the oval office??? and he was convicted and impeached for his crimes.......


You apparently have not read any of my posts on billary. Should have wiped out saddam and osama, idiotic trade agreements, tarnished the presidency, etc.



> Plainsman Posted: Mon Jul 06, 2009 9:55 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I still won't like her. She is depriving some village of an idiot. She doesn't know when to shut up, she is an expert at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, etc. She continues to outdo herself in the moron contest and it floors me that no one on here realizes that. My personal favorite was her attack on the crap stimulus money that she vowed not to take, and then took. Hello 

She has taken an unbelievably unfair beating from the media, but at the same time she does herself absolutely no favors, once again if she would just shut up she would have been ahead. Like I said in the letterman debate, take the high road and show some class. I know she possesses it. I don't think she would have been any less entertaining than Biden.

I am waiting to see what Jindahl has to offer, being from Louisiana he would be an expert on wading through corruption and garbage politics and so far the media has been unable to drag him through the mud. The media will find him and pawlenty (I am not sold on him though) a heck of a lot harder to trash. Another person I would like to see run is Evan Bayh, on the independent ticket. I like most of what he backs. A three horse race would be great for our country. Another name that is interesting is John Thune, apparently he is considering a run. Either way we need a president from the middle (preferrably upper middle) of the country. Any of the above 4 would be better than Blowhard Palin, no matter how conservative or good looking she is


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A three horse race would be great for our country.


\

Democrats know how to take advantage of that. When Ross Perot run he took conservative votes from Bush. When Jesse Jackson threatened to run the democrats rushed to him and convinced him not to do that. He would have pulled liberal votes. Liberals stick together no mater how slimy their candidate. 
Without Ross Perot there would be no former president Clinton.

Palin makes me a little nervous the way she rambles. I think it's inexperience, and again when we hear it second hand it turns out it's often false. She comes across as a little less sophisticated than our polished politicians. However, our polished politicians are something I would like to trade for someone of integrity, and who agrees with my conservative values. 
I agree Jindahl may be good. He needs to improve in his communications skills some too.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I think I've made my peace with the two-party system. Plainsman's right: that a third candidate hurts one candidate far more than the other (although it doesn't just help Democrats). I would like to be able to pick my issues a la carte, but even if there were 10 viable parties, it would result in "coalitions", which aren't really any better than the parties. The best answer is probably for all of us to make sure we're involved in the primaries, if we want to be able to vote for specific issues.

As far as Palin goes: I think no matter what your stripes, you need to be pretty wary of somebody who's that ambitious. What's the old saying: anybody who _wants_ to hold political office should be disqualified? (Honestly, if you know the exact quote, I want to know it!)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hate to give Russia credit for good things, but they have their elections done better than we do. Ten people can run for president if they want to. Then the top two have a run off. That eliminates democrats voting for republicans in the primaries, and republicans voting for democrats. With that out of the way I don't think McCain would have been our candidate. It also stops those who just want to throw a wrench into the machinery.
Under this system you can mess with the other side, but you give up your vote for your candidate then. Ross Perot would never have been a problem, and Jesse Jackson could not mess up the democrats. 
I would be all for a system like this.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

a third candidate who can't win is bad, a good third candidate is good.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK33 said:


> a third candidate who can't win is bad, a good third candidate is good.


People are so partisan all a third good candidate will do is take away votes from the next best candidate. What you get in the end is the worst of the three. Again, just like when Clinton got in.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > a third candidate who can't win is bad, a good third candidate is good.
> ...


If a moderate or independent would have ran in Nov, Obama does not win. :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK33 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > TK33 said:
> ...


McCain was more liberal than moderate and Obama still won. If you had run a moderate who do you think they would have pulled votes from, the other moderate, or the radical liberal? I say Obama would have had an even wider margin to his win. No doubt about it.

If the people rejected on moderate for a radical liberal what makes you think running a second moderate would have defeated Obama?

If you look back at Bush, Perot, and Clinton who was the liberal, who was the moderate, and who was the conservative. Who did Perot pull votes from? Why didn't Perot win? Why did Clinton win?

Democrats win because they stick together no matter what kind of a bottom feeder they nominate. Conservatives often loose because we are never satisfied and always care about what kind of a candidate we have. Democrats most often love a third party. They often encourage moderates to run as a third party candidate. They didn't like it the year Jesse Jackson considered running as an independent.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I disagree with the last election only.

This time people were voting against republicans more than they were voting for obama. if a decent candidate on a third ticket had caught the votes of people who are in the middle McCain wins. As bad as people hated Bush and republicans Obama should have won in a landslide. The third candidate would have pulled votes away from Obama more than McCain.

Like I said on here after the election, if Obama was really good it would have been more like a 70-30 vote. there are more people who took the lesser of two evils than either party wants to admit.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

TK33 said:


> I disagree with the last election only.
> 
> This time people were voting against republicans more than they were voting for obama. if a decent candidate on a third ticket had caught the votes of people who are in the middle McCain wins. As bad as people hated Bush and republicans Obama should have won in a landslide. The third candidate would have pulled votes away from Obama more than McCain.
> 
> Like I said on here after the election, if Obama was really good it would have been more like a 70-30 vote. there are more people who took the lesser of two evils than either party wants to admit.


You might have a point there. That's why it so important for us to vote for a candidate that will have the experience and desire to better the USA instead of voting against a candidate. They should stay home on election day instead and do us all a favor. :beer:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I agree Jindahl may be good. He needs to improve in his communications skills some too.


Be careful what you wish for, you could end up with a slick talker, with no experience, that believes he knows better than the rest of u

Anyone come to mind?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Forum editorial: Palin spin a dizzying disconnect*

If the lineup of Republican presidential hopefuls for 2012 includes soon-to-be former Govs. Tim Pawlenty of Minnesota and Sarah Palin of Alaska, Pawlenty will have an ace up his sleeve during televised debates.

If the lineup of Republican presidential hopefuls for 2012 includes soon-to-be former Govs. Tim Pawlenty of Minnesota and Sarah Palin of Alaska, Pawlenty will have an ace up his sleeve during televised debates. When one of those mainstream media types Palin loves to hate asks why she resigned as governor in midterm, Pawlenty will be able to draw the obvious comparison: He did not quit despite his state's budget problems and a hostile Democrat-controlled Legislature. Unlike the Alaskan, the Minnesotan can boast he was able to take the heat in the political kitchen.

Palin's fans have been spinning her surprise resignation until even they are dizzy with hypocrisy. They believe the darling of the shrinking Republican conservative base can do no wrong. But the fading glow of a falling star must be little comfort.

To be sure, Palin is still a star, but not necessarily the sort of star who can win a national election. The fact that some in the Republican Party still cling to the fiction that she is the party's savior indicates just how desperate the party is to find viable candidates. As Sen. John McCain's running mate in 2008, Palin certainly energized true believers at the Republican National Convention. But when it counted - when Americans voted on Election Day - Palin did not appeal to the vast middle that determines the outcome of elections. Strident, flippant and grammatically challenged, she was a sideshow - part self-made, part created by the McCain camp. The GOP ticket, which had other problems as well, was unable to sustain the Palin-inspired post-convention bounce.

Quitting for the reasons she clumsily listed suggests she is the lightweight her critics say she is. There are several governors on the Republican presidential hopeful list, none of whom can be characterized as quitters:

Mitt Romney took brickbats in Massachusetts from his own party for health insurance reform. Mike Huckabee of Arkansas was savaged for pushing through education reforms. Charlie Crist of Florida has been the target of furious attacks from the right because of hurricane insurance reforms. Bobby Jindal of Louisiana did not skedaddle to the high grass because of a storm of criticism over a partisan speech that was little more than rambling boilerplate. And Minnesota's Pawlenty has stood his ground despite bipartisan attacks on his gutsy decision to "unallot" appropriations because of the state's budget crisis. None quit in mid-term. All are viable presidential candidates for 2012.

Any one of those governors and former governors would jump at the chance to debate a vacuous quitter during the presidential primaries.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Move Over, Sarah: Washington Quit Too
By PAUL WHITFIELD

In 1754, Lt. Col. George Washington quit the Virginia militia, an obscure fact that now seems a bit more interesting in the wake of Gov. Sarah Palin's resignation in Alaska.

Historians differ on the reason for Washington's resignation. Some say he didn't like the way British soldiers treated him. Others say he was upset because a planned reorganization of the unit would've meant a reduction in rank.

Imagine if you will how the media would've handled the story, if only our modern news creatures had been there to impart their instant wisdom to colonial America.

"Georgy Porgy is one nutty puppy," pundit Maureen Dowd wrote on hearing the news. "George wanted everyone to know that he's not having fun in the Virginia militia and people are being mean to him and he doesn't feel like serving anymore."

Todd Purdum, reporting for Vanity Fair, said the soldier's behavior has been a source of concern.

"Several told me, independently of one another," Purdum wrote, "that they had consulted the definition of 'narcissistic personality disorder' - a pervasive pattern of grandiosity, need for admiration and lack of empathy - in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders and thought it fit Washington perfectly."

Not to be outdone by speculative "reporting," Colonialist News Network anchor Rick Sanchez asked on the air: "Is there anything going on with him that perhaps may lead him to want to quit the Virginia militia, and the one thing that's still left out there, hey, could young George have gotten a girl pregnant?"

Richard Cohen, writing for the Washington Post, which is not owned by George Washington's family, cleared his throat for 20 paragraphs, put on his most pompous air and announced:

"When the chuckling is over, you have to ask yourself what in the world Washington was doing as a lieutenant colonel in the Virginia militia and what would have happened if a guy like Washington ever became leader of the Colonies - a frightening reality."

Political strategist Ed Rollins said: "Everyone is shocked by this and everyone assumes there's another story. You just don't quit the Virginia militia. You certainly don't do this as a steppingstone to anything else. This makes George look terribly inept. I think that's one of the questions that people have about him. Is Washington substantive enough to be a serious candidate for anything else? This just doesn't make sense. It goes against common sense."

Other journalists in the 13 Colonies agreed that George Washington was finished as a military leader. Among the old, dull journalists with one less thought each year, it was decided beyond a reasonable doubt that Washington by dropping out of the militia had ended what might have been a promising career.

"Nobody would follow this guy anywhere now," as one curator of the conventional wisdom solemnly observed.

A few commentators disagreed.

America's sweetheart, Ann Coulter, said George was too big for the Virginia militia. "I think his quitting was a brilliant move, and I'm baffled by people being baffled. He's a huge, huge star, and meanwhile he's stuck in the Virginia militia when he should be a commander of an entire Colonial Army or something big like that."

William Kristol took it a step further: "This unusual move might be the right move for Washington to become president of the United States, if we had such a position."


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

so true, our liberal, conservative bashing media has saturated the airwaves with their spewed venom.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you honestly believe that only a few weeks ago George was hard charging take no prisoners poster child for the Old guard Conservative Grand Ol' Perverts (Wigs) base.. and now within the span of of a month he suddenly calls an emergency hastily arranged press conference to announce his sudden departure from the militia? On the afternoon before a huge holiday weekend in order to dampen down the media frenzy? Really? NONE of his staff knew of this in advance.
Why the rush to announce?

And NONE of you raise any eyebrows? Nothing?

Anyone dare risk their credibility saying this is all about nothing? Anyone? Buehler?

C'mon I know you are willing to stick your neck out! Tell us all that all of this adds up to nothing! I know you can! Jump on that radical Conservative bandwagon! Hello?

*cricket* *cricket*

Right. You dare make a challenge that someone "who hates Washington enough" will step up the the liberal alter...

I'll throw it back at you. Do you have any guts to say this is nothing?

Ohh before I forget...

*cough* Federal

*cough* Indictment

*cough* Pending

But feel free to let Fox News alert you to the breaking news when it happens in a few days

I can barely contain my glee at the pending news coming...

Another perfect example. If the cough, cough, cough came from the original blogger I would strongly suspect he had something lodged in his throat. 
I'm going to stick my neck out and say this all adds up to less than nothing if your waiting for a federal indictment. It was a case of more hate mongering. Made up bs hoping for the less intelligent to believe it without question. The bait was presented, some took the hook, some held onto it long enough to be pulled in. In this case it's a lot like fishing for catfish because it's always stink bait. Some go for the stink bait every time.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Ryan it's been a week and still no Federal Indictment? What gives?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree she is up to something but there is no way she belongs in the same paragraph as George Washington :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK33 said:


> I agree she is up to something but there is no way she belongs in the same paragraph as George Washington :eyeroll:


Evidently you didn't get my intent. She was not in the paragraph with Washington. I simply inserted the current media attitude into the past. I had no intention of comparing people. Misunderstandings are often where senseless arguments begin.

What Palin is up to is what she said. That's why the media doesn't get it. If you want to know what she is up to simply listen. People have become so familiar with political dishonesty that they do not recognize honesty when they are confronted with it.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> That's why the media doesn't get it. If you want to know what she is up to simply listen. People have become so familiar with political dishonesty that they do not recognize honesty when they are confronted with it.


this is so true, the political media would never expect a politician to be honest...... :lol: they know the biggest lie or deceit they can dream up sells the press.....


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree she is up to something but there is no way she belongs in the same paragraph as George Washington :eyeroll:
> ...


Trying to be tricky huh? :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Trying to be tricky huh?


Naw, not smart enough for that. 

Anyway as to the way this thread started look at my Reagan quote. He was right again.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

She is going to write a book and campaign for like minded candidates.

There you have it she is done.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

July 13, 2009
*Palin's Route to Resignation: Missteps and Ignored Advice *
By JIM RUTENBERG and SERGE F. KOVALESKI
This article was reported by Jim Rutenberg from New York and Serge F. Kovaleski from Wasilla and Anchorage, Alaska. Jo Becker reported from New York and Kim Severson and William Yardley from Wasilla and Anchorage.

ANCHORAGE - In late March, a senior official from the Republican Governors Association headed for Alaska on a secret mission. Sarah Palin was beset by such political and personal turmoil that some powerful supporters determined an intervention was needed to pull her governorship, and her national future, back from the brink.

The official, the association's executive director, Nick Ayers, arrived with a memorandum containing firm counsel, according to several people who know its details: Make a long-term schedule and stick to it, have staff members set aside ample and inviolable family time to replenish your spirits, and build a coherent home-state agenda that creates jobs and ensures re-election.

Like so much of the advice sent Ms. Palin's way by influential supporters, it appeared to be happily received and then largely discarded, barely slowing what was, in retrospect, an inexorable march toward the resignation she announced 10 days ago.

Ms. Palin had returned to her home state from the presidential campaign as one of the hopeful prospects in her struggling party, even if she had much to prove to her detractors. Standing before the Legislature in January, she vowed to retake her office with "optimism and collaboration and hard work to get the job done."

But interviews in Alaska and in Washington show that a seemingly relentless string of professional and personal troubles quickly put that goal out of reach.

Almost as soon as she returned home, the once-popular governor was isolated from an increasingly critical Legislature. Lawmakers who had supported her signature effort to develop a natural gas pipeline turned into uncooperative critics.

Ethics complaints mounted, and legal bills followed. At home Ms. Palin was dealing with a teenage daughter who had given birth to a son and broken up with the infant's father, a baby of her own with special needs and a national news media that was eager to cover it all.

Friends worried that she appeared anxious and underweight. Her hair had thinned to the point where she needed emergency help from her hairdresser and close friend, Jessica Steele.

"Honestly, I think all of it just broke her heart," Ms. Steele said in an interview at her beauty parlor in Wasilla, the Beehive.

Yet to the dismay of some advisers, Ms. Palin dived into the fray, seeming to relish the tabloid-ready fights that consumed her as the work of the state at times went undone.

Her public feud with David Letterman over a tasteless sexual joke he made about one of her daughters spun into a broader fight at home with a fellow Republican over state efforts to combat sexual abuse.

She had a political aide issue a news release condemning Levi Johnston, the teenage father of her daughter Bristol's newborn, for his assertion that Ms. Palin had known the unwed high-schoolers were having sex all along.

It was the sort of intermingling between her personal and public agendas that had drawn ethics complaints against her even before Senator John McCain tapped her as his running mate in August.

But now, Ms. Palin had fewer defenders to lend support. Her husband, Todd, her most trusted adviser, was spending less time at her side both because they needed money from his oil industry job, friends say, and because questions had been raised about whether he had been too involved at the Capitol.

Her growing list of detractors quickly signaled that they were not impressed with her celebrity status.

"We had business to do," said State Representative Nancy Dahlstrom, a Republican who had worked on Ms. Palin's 2006 race for governor. "It's not all about adoration."

Late last week, as her sport utility vehicle made its way through the town of McGrath, Ms. Palin said in an interview that the seeds of her resignation had been planted the morning Mr. McCain named her as his vice-presidential choice.

"It began when we started really looking at the conditions that had so drastically changed on Aug. 29," she said. "The hordes of opposition researchers came up here digging for dirt for political reasons, making crap up."

Troubles Await Back Home

When Ms. Palin made it back to Alaska in November, the state that had once given her an 83 percent approval rating was no longer so enchanted.

Democrats who had been crucial to her governing coalition now saw her as a foe. Republican leaders who had previously lost fights with her smelled weakness. An abortion bill she supported requiring parental consent stalled, the Legislature rejected her choice for attorney general and lawmakers became skeptical of the natural gas pipeline effort.

"It's like, 'Ooh,' " Ms. Palin said in the interview, " 'not so good anymore, because it's got Sarah's name on it.' "

Martin Buser, a champion dog musher who is close to the Palins, said: "When she came back it was pretty clear it was not a trip with any light at the end of the tunnel. It was a spelunking trip that had no light and no end."

She was met at the Capitol by a growing pile of ethics complaints filed by opponents that, under Alaska state law, had to be investigated.

During the campaign, an investigation by the Republican-dominated Legislature found that Ms. Palin had abused her office by leaning on subordinates to get her former brother-in-law fired from his job as a state trooper. She was forced to pay back taxes after it was disclosed that she had billed the state for thousands of dollars in per diem expenses meant to cover travel costs while staying in Wasilla. Still, of the 19 ethics complaints filed against her, most have been dismissed.

"We spend most of our day, my staff, a lot of the members of the Department of Law and myself, dealing with things that have nothing to do with policy or governance," Ms. Palin said in the interview. "It has to do with setting the record straight in this game that's being played right now."

By all accounts, Ms. Palin became consumed with the complaints, no matter how small-bore - which many were - or where they came from.

When a local Democratic blogger accused her of becoming a "walking billboard" by wearing a jacket emblazoned with the logo of Arctic Cat, her husband's team sponsor at the Iron Dog snowmobile race, she issued a news release titled "Governor Comments on Latest Bogus Ethics Complaint."

"Yes, I wore Arctic Cat snow gear at an outdoor event, because it was cold outside," her statement read. A follow-up release was triumphantly titled "Ethics Complaint on Governor's Apparel Dismissed."

Feuds begat feuds. Ms. Palin alleged in June that Mr. Letterman's joke that one of her daughters had been "knocked up" by the Yankees star Alex Rodriguez during a recent trip to New York encouraged "sexual exploitation" of younger women.

Her comments then prompted a Republican lawmaker, State Representative Mike Hawker, to accuse Ms. Palin of underfinancing sexual abuse programs. Ms. Palin, in turn, directed public safety officials to give her fodder for a retort, requesting that they put out a statement saying her policies would reduce sexual assaults on minors.

Even Ms. Palin's supporters came to believe that she was losing focus amid all the fighting.

"It was very relentless," said State Representative John Coghill, a Republican. "My only criticism of her was she probably paid too much attention to it."

In mid-spring, as the country grew alarmed over the swine flu, Ms. Palin skipped a briefing for administration officials on the outbreak by her chief medical officer, Dr. Jay C. Butler. A spokeswoman, Sharon Leighow, noted that the teleconference took place about a month before the first case of the flu was reported in Alaska and that at the time the governor was meeting with top staff on the issue of federal stimulus funds. Since then, the state has had 122 confirmed cases of the H1N1 flu.

Dr. Butler said he resigned his post in June in part because the administration asked one of his highly regarded division heads, the state public health director, Beverly Wooley, to resign. "I felt that it was not a good time to be downsizing," said Dr. Butler, who is now working on a swine flu vaccination at the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Dr. Butler said the governor's office apparently deemed Ms. Wooley insufficiently supportive of the parental consent bill backed by Ms. Palin.

Ms. Leighow would only say, inexplicably, that Ms. Wooley had been terminated by the health department, not the governor.

Amid all the turmoil, Ms. Palin's enthusiasm for the job itself seemed to be waning, her office appointment books from January 2007 through this May indicate. Since her return from the national campaign her days have typically started later and ended earlier, and the number of meetings with local legislators and mayors has declined. The calendars were provided to The New York Times by Andree McLeod, who obtained them through a public records request and has filed ethics complaints against Ms. Palin.

Things on the home front were equally strained. Paparazzi regularly stalked the family, once ambushing Bristol Palin when she arrived with her newborn and her father at the Beehive beauty salon. Mr. Palin was forced to wait for her in the car with Bristol's baby, Tripp, whose image was fetching a particularly high tabloid bounty.

If Bristol Palin was avoiding the limelight, her estranged boyfriend was seeking it. Mr. Johnston appeared bare-chested in GQ magazine holding Tripp. He told the talk show host Tyra Banks that he was certain Ms. Palin knew his relationship with her teenage daughter had been sexual.

Ms. Palin's top political aide cranked out another news release: "We're disappointed that Levi and his family, in a quest for fame, attention and fortune, are engaging in flat-out lies, gross exaggeration and even distortion of their relationship."

Appeal Outside Alaska

Despite Ms. Palin's travails in Alaska, she continued to have national cachet.

Barbara Walters and Oprah Winfrey's producer called with interview requests. She fielded lucrative book deals, ultimately accepting one estimated to be in the millions of dollars. A veteran television producer proposed a "West Wing" meets "Northern Exposure" reality show about her. Out-of-state political trips were flashbacks to the presidential campaign. Crowds chanted, "Run, Sarah, Run!"

In January, Fred V. Malek, a longtime Republican kingmaker, held a dinner to introduce Ms. Palin to some of the party's biggest names, prompted partly by what he saw as shabby treatment by the McCain campaign. Mr. Malek said she charmed former Vice President Dick Cheney at the dinner and bonded with Mr. Cheney's daughter Liz over both raising five children.

The night was a highpoint. But already, Ms. Palin was having trouble reconciling the gravitational pull of her national support with the stresses of Alaska.

John Coale, a Washington trial lawyer and a Democrat who befriended the governor, said that during a political trip to Atlanta in December she expressed concern about her personal finances and complained that whenever she left Alaska "there was tremendous criticism up there."

To Mr. Coale, the Palins seemed unprepared for the national stage. "I don't think they got it, that they were in the arena," he added. Mr. Coale helped Ms. Palin set up a legal defense fund and a political action committee to pay for her political activities. But both caused additional problems.

While the defense fund has raised more than $250,000, according to its trustee, the money cannot be spent pending resolution of an ethics complaint that contends that the contributions could amount to improper gifts.

The political action committee, named SarahPAC, was intended to help Ms. Palin steer clear of state ethics laws prohibiting the mixing of official duties and political activities. But according to people who dealt with it, a disconnect emerged between Ms. Palin's political and official operations, resulting in embarrassing blunders.

After the Conservative Political Action Conference, a meeting of the Republican Party's evangelical base, announced that the governor would have a coveted speaking role at its annual gathering in February, she canceled, citing scheduling conflicts. Then, organizers of one of the most important Republican Congressional fund-raisers of the year said they had been assured by a political aide to Ms. Palin that she would be their headliner, only to have her Anchorage office announce that she knew nothing about it.

Allies like Mr. Malek chalked up the confusion to Ms. Palin's reliance on one aide to juggle the PAC's demands. Mr. Malek said he urged Mr. Ayers, the governors' association official, to write his memorandum and head to Alaska to get Ms. Palin's operation in order.

Mr. Malek said he told Ms. Palin that "you have got to set up a mechanism so you can return calls."

"You are getting a bad rap," he recalled saying. "Important people are trying to talk to you. And she said, 'What number are they calling?' She did not know what had been happening."

Tugs, Pulls and Pressures

Hope for the intervention's success soon faded. Despite advice to stick close to home and focus on an Alaska agenda, the governor accepted an invitation to attend an anti-abortion dinner in Indiana in April, even though the state budget was hanging in the balance in the Legislature.

When Tom Wright, chief of staff for the speaker of the Alaska House, suggested that the governor would catch heat for leaving, Ms. Palin stormed into his office and, according to a person familiar with the conversation, "proceeded to ream him out."

In early June, when Ms. Palin visited Mr. Malek in Washington, "My sense was she was very unhappy with the multiple tugs, pulls and pressures in her life, that her family life was not even close to what she regarded as acceptable," he said, adding, "she just had a dissatisfaction with the way the job had developed."

When she announced on July 3 that she was leaving the job, the national political establishment speculated that it was part of a scheme to position herself for a White House run.

Ms. Palin scoffed at the notion. "There's no ulterior motive," she said in the interview. She said the lieutenant governor who will succeed her on July 26, Sean R. Parnell, will pursue "the same agenda as mine - minus the distractions."

In her hometown area at least, people take her at her word, but they doubt she is out of the game for good.

"She's very young and she has a long time to be a potential candidate and to mature and develop a thicker skin," said Janet Kincaid, a supporter in Palmer. "In politics, you've got to just let it roll or it will eat you alive."

At the governor's Anchorage office, staff members are struggling to roll with Ms. Palin's surprise announcement. Last week, a clock on the wall continued its countdown. Under a "Time to Make a Difference" placard, the clock ticks away the days, hours, minutes and seconds until the scheduled end to Ms. Palin's term. As of Friday, it had 513 days left.

"I don't know how to reset the darn thing," David Murrow, a spokesman for the governor, said earlier in the week.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

An ethics complaint filed because she wore an Artic Cat jacket???? Ryan, do you work for the democratic investigation group????


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I noticed Nobama was wearing a Nike jacket,,,,we better get an ethics violation started,,,that must be grounds for removal from office!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Ummm I know she's resigning, but... Can anyone please tell me what did she just say for seven minutes?


Sure I'll help you out. PM me, I don't want to go through a long explanation that everyone else already understood. 

Here is Ann Coulters take on it.



> FORGETTING SARAH PALIN
> July 8, 2009
> 
> Sarah Palin has deeply disappointed her enemies. People who hate her guts feel she's really let them down by resigning.
> ...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

R y a n said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > jhegg said:
> ...


hey Ryan, have you choked on your *cricket ?? zben kinda quite on your end  or did you choke trying to controll your glee


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hunter_58346 said:


> An ethics complaint filed because she wore an Artic Cat jacket???? Ryan, do you work for the democratic investigation group????


no, i think he works for Acorn...... :lol:


----------

